# High end Corporate offices ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Where are the decent, high end corporate offices in Abu Dhabi ?

There's the nice Aldar HQ out at Al Raha but where is the equivalent of Business Bay or JLT of Dubai ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Nation Towers on the Corniche
Etihad Towers - again, on the Corniche
Office tower at Abu Dhabi Mall


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Capital Centre by Adnec is trying, etihad towers was quite impressive but not really an 'area', al Mamoura building/area, Al Bateen st there's a development near the palaces but again only a handful of buildigs, only other I can think is 2454 but lower rise buildings there. Between 32nd street and 30th street there's a few nice office buildings with a plaza in the middle.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Where are the decent, high end corporate offices in Abu Dhabi ?
> 
> There's the nice Aldar HQ out at Al Raha but where is the equivalent of Business Bay or JLT of Dubai ?
> 
> ...


What exactly you are looking for to do with corporate offices?


----------

